

CIA director apologizes for search of Senate committee’s computers - rosser
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/cia-director-john-brennan-apologizes-for-search-of-senate-computers/2014/07/31/28004b18-18c6-11e4-9349-84d4a85be981_story.html

======
1457389
What interests me is why Brennan was so confident at the beginning of this
affair that he was willing to go on record making comments like:

>We wouldn’t do that. I mean, that’s just beyond the, you know, the scope of
reason in terms of what we do.

I mean why would he do this unless there was no risk in his mind that he would
ever get caught?

His initial stonewalling and gaslighting were enough to actually induce
Feinstein, a career supporter of the Intelligence Community, to get up and
make an aggrieved speech excoriating the CIA.

Months later, and no doubt after many backroom talks, Brennan apologizes and
kowtows, and then the DoJ conveniently decides that neither the committee
staffers nor the CIA can be investigated further. As a member of the public, I
am left nonplussed. I can't help but wonder if this whole fiasco was, at it's
core, a clash of personalities. Pretty insulting to anyone who actually cares
about the principles being breached by the CIA's behaviour.

Again and again we get this pattern of venality, where the officials in charge
of protecting everyone's rights only react when their own petty trappings of
power and prestige are threatened. Merkel's phone, Feinstein's committee -
there is a disgusting trend here.

More details:
[https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/07/31/lying/](https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/07/31/lying/)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8114922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8114922)

